# Seperation Destruction or Boredom?



## Jason414 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I haven't posted much here since I got my little Alice about two years ago. Like most dogs she has her good traits and bad traits and lately the bad traits have been shinning a lot brighter. I am not sure if what is currently happening is her age or my dog is in fact just a destroyer of things. One of the big issues my girlfriend and I have Alice is when one of us is either sleeping or we are both gone, she will decide to entertain herself with destroying papers, loss items around the house, or even pulling items out of my girlfriend's purse. For awhile the solution to this was just leaving her in her crate while we were both at work, but my commute recently increased and the additional time in the crate made my feel bad. 

I know exercise and leaving toys out can help entertain her more, am I missing anything else? She even has another dog that is left out for her to play with at home when we are gone and she still decided to destroy items throughout the house. I am at a loss for solutions, I love my dog, and I love my house not having destroyed items. I can go back to the crate but I also don't want my dog to spend the vast majority of her day in a crate. 

Thanks for any help and suggestions.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

To me it sounds like she may be bored. Is she getting enough exercise, mental stimulation and attention? 

My boy showed destructive tendencies when he was younger, and so he was always crated when he couldn't be watched. He's now 2.5 and can be trusted alone, and doesn't touch a thing he isn't supposed to. He also gets plenty of exercise, cuddle time, and training before being left.

If all her needs are being met and she's still being destructive, I'd go back to the crate. If you feel guilty about her being crated all day, hire a dog walker to come mid day to let her out and play with her.


----------



## Jason414 (Aug 20, 2013)

She may be bored, I do try and get her enough exercise and play during the day when I am at home. What is the best range for play time and training? Once Alice has calmed down she is the total velcro dog that we all know they can be and will be right by my side on the couch or my girlfriend. 

I have always been curious what the best amount of time is Vizslas and play time. Thanks


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

I didnt get my V until he had just turned 3, but he was pretty destructive just as you described. I didnt crate him at all, but I did quickly discover that unless he got at least two good off leash walks/runs daily (no missed days no matter what) he was going to chew something.

Once I started taking him out before work, and then again after work (generally for 1/2 hour before work, and then up to one hour after) he NEVER chewed up things he wasnt supposed to and I could leave him home alone for several hours if need be.

I really do think exercise and lots of it does the trick. But I only have experience with one V.


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi,

Leo has never been crated in his 10 mo life
He has not yet destroyed things and we worked a lot on "leave it"and giving toys in exchange when he took or touched something he shouldn't have.
He is also having one hour walk in the morning,one hour at noon and half an hour before bed time.

He seems happy and hope destruction will not become an issue.
get the impression that moving a lot really helps.

Good luck

Miru


----------

